# Estrogen Levels



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Peter
I dont know if you will read this before I go in to hospital.

Could anyone help me with high estrogen levels
I had my 2nd follie scan today and 9 out of my 12 follies were a big size and then my bloods came back and they are high , 16,000 estrogen, so they have told me not to jab tonight and have to go for bloods again tomorrow

What does all this mean?, I have read that it can mean that your embies have less chance of imbedding, is this true
Is it that there are no eggs or lots of eggs  and what about OHSS ?? I have been in hospital with that before, not nice stuff....................

I would appreciate if anyone can help me

Thankyou

Jo


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Jo said:


> Hi Peter
> I dont know if you will read this before I go in to hospital.
> 
> Could anyone help me with high estrogen levels
> ...


----------

